# Pricing Advice on a 07' Look 585 Frame & Fork



## Sean Vill (May 10, 2002)

I'm selling my 2007 585 size medium:

Mint condition (minus a bit of paint on the drive side bottom bracket)

Never crashed, dropped, crushed etc.

HSC 5 SL fork steerer tube is quite long.

Ergo 2 seatpost.

Color: Team White

2000 carefree miles on it.

What is it worth? 

coup


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info...*

Unfortunately frames drop in value very fast. You can get a brand new 2008 leftover for $2200. A used frame might only bring $1000-1500 on E-bay. I watched an auction for a never used 2006 red/black special edition 585 close at $1325.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

*yep*



C-40 said:


> Unfortunately frames drop in value very fast. You can get a brand new 2008 leftover for $2200. A used frame might only bring $1000-1500 on E-bay. I watched an auction for a never used 2006 red/black special edition 585 close at $1325.


i was watching an '08 585 ultra that went for $1125. it was a team bike for sdbc (san diego bike club?) in san diego so i was a little weary of bidding on a "used" race bike. perhaps others felt the same, hence it went for such a good price. there is a new '08 585 ultra that has an initial price of $2000. my guess is that it will go close to that price since as c-40 mentioned, these frames can be had at excel for $2200 with warranty.


----------



## Sean Vill (May 10, 2002)

Thanks guys!

I will probably list it and hope to get $1K-$1200, sounds like this will be a fair price.

Warranty question: 
The warranty is for 5 years, is that to the original purchaser or the first 5 years of the frame? 

coup


----------



## Originalyappa (Aug 20, 2007)

Sean Vill said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> I will probably list it and hope to get $1K-$1200, sounds like this will be a fair price.
> 
> ...


To my understanding it is only for the original purchaser


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Originalyappa said:


> To my understanding it is only for the original purchaser


i'm pretty sure the warranty applies only to the original purchaser, however, LOOK has been very accommodating to follow-on owners for warranty service. a buddy of mine bought a used 595 origin and it turned out to have cracks developing, and he sent it in to LOOK and they sent him a brand new 586! from reading about other member's experience here and my buddy's experience, LOOK has the best customer service, bar none! one of the reasons my next bike will be a 585 ultra or 595 ultra.


----------

